

Visiting a Kerr black hole - p4bl0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_TU6T4-0LU

======
p4bl0
Here is the corresponding blog post on David Madore's blog:
[http://www.madore.org/~david/weblog/2011-03.html#d.2011-03-0...](http://www.madore.org/~david/weblog/2011-03.html#d.2011-03-06.1855)
(sorry it's in french).

